# Heater not working



## tonstir (Jan 23, 2013)

my brother in law just bought one of these cars and has the same problem. they have tried everything and still no heat until you get on the freeway. In town driving he has no heat. Mechanic took another cruze out and drove it for about 20 minutes. Same deal. GM told the mechanic that is the way it is. Now the dealership is trying to help him out trying to get him a different car.

DO NOT BUY THE CHEVY CRUZE. THEY LOOK AWESOME BUT BAD CAR FOR MINNESOTA WINTERS.


----------



## cruzer ls (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm from Minnesota also and I have found that without the recirculate button pushed you get very little heat. My LS puts out hot heat even when idling. I hope this solves your problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are numerous threads here on the slow heat buildup in the 1.4T versions of the Cruze. It's a very small engine and simply does not generate a lot of excess heat. Until the car manufacturers figure out to put electric heating elements in the HVAC system this will unfortunately become the norm as more and more cars are going this way.

SilverCruzer - have you had your system reprogrammed yet? As a software engineer I'm amazed at how many times a simple recompile with no source code changes will fix issues.


----------

